# Winter Storage - Indoors



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

A couple of months ago, I started my search for indoor winter storage for the Outback. Here in Cleveland we don't do much camping in the winter and
*please *no southerners or westerner comments!









After getting some ridiculous quotes from several "storage places", I found that most of the Ohio fairgrounds in many different counties store
campers and boats in their buildings during the winter (usually October - April). The building are not heated but have concrete floors and are dry.
They charge by the foot and storage for my camper for 6 months cost $220.00. I thought this was a pretty good deal.

I suspect other states may offer a similar set up with their fairgrounds. Just thought someone might be able to use this tip.

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We do the same thing here in northern Illinois. The Winnebago County Fairgrounds offers the same service. At $10 per foot, it sounds like their pricing is a bit higher then yours, but it's much better then sitting outside with a foot of snow on the roof!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW! Sounds pretty cheap. I used to pay $300 p/month regardless of season for a 45' garage for my 39' diesel pusher coach I formally owned! pcm


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Our local fair grounds has an event almost every weekend and 4 RV shows a year. http://www.nysfair.org/expo/calendar . James


----------



## vis2007 (Jan 23, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> A couple of months ago, I started my search for indoor winter storage for the Outback. Here in Cleveland we don't do much camping in the winter and
> *please *no southerners or westerner comments!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vis2007 (Jan 23, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I am opening an indoor heated storage facility in the former Ford plant in Lorain, OH March 1st. Based on my research, I know I have the lowest rates.

40' Class A or Class C is $128 per month with an annual contract.
28' Travel trailer is $76 per month.

Just a couple of examples. Outdoor is also available.

www.vermilionindoorstorage.com


----------

